# Stay or Go?



## oviid (Sep 27, 2013)

My attorney informed me that I should not leave the house until an agreement is reached otherwise it could complicate things. I am taking his advice on that. Michigan requires a six month wait when filing for divorce when you have kids. The stbx and I talked about this and as of now I plan to stay in this house during those six months. But I'm also thinking, other than having time to find a place, what's the point in that? 

Do you think it's best to stay or should I find a place as soon as we reach an agreement?


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

oviid said:


> My attorney informed me that I should not leave the house until an agreement is reached otherwise it could complicate things. I am taking his advice on that. Michigan requires a six month wait when filing for divorce when you have kids. The stbx and I talked about this and as of now I plan to stay in this house during those six months. But I'm also thinking, other than having time to find a place, what's the point in that?
> 
> Do you think it's best to stay or should I find a place as soon as we reach an agreement?


The time is there as a cooling off period, just in case someone changes their mind.

I would not leave the marital residence until a custody agreement has been reached, signed, and filed with the court. If you just decide to leave, your stbx could file for exclusive use of the marital home and full custody of your children until a court hearing sometime in the future. During that time, they would be building status quo that you are not in the childrens lives (regardless of if the stbx is keeping the kids away from you or not). Courts tend to rule with status quo, they don't want to make changes unless they have to. Make sure the status quo is in your favor.

Start to make yourself smarter on the divorce process before you do anything. Learn your states statutes and study some case history. There are forums on the internet that discuss divorce and legal strategy, they are worth the effort to read. Use the time you have wisely to make sure you stay a part of your children's lives unless you enjoy being and every other weekend kind of parent.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Stay! Mine wanted me to leave. I did for 2 days. Then I came back and told her this is.my house too, and if she did not want to be around me then she should leave. Felt good too. Reminded me I had some balls. Lol.


----------

